# 1985 Trek 720



## marius.suiram (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice find, but in hunting for a brake *Shimano XT-MC70 cantilever




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ok*


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 27, 2017)

I think you'd stand a good chance of finding that canti on IBoB google group:  https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!forum/internet-bob


----------



## sworley (Sep 27, 2020)

@marius.suiram are those 700c wheels? They appear to be. Does the XT MC 70 brake work? I’ve heard struggles with 700c wheels and the rear brake on these bikes...

I just picked up a 720 myself this morning, trying to learn about them.


----------

